# espresso skills workshop



## DGB (Jan 7, 2017)

Can any recommend a good beginners espresso pulling workshop in London (or close by)?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where in London ? Prufrock do courses but then alot of cafe's and roasters will also ... be helpful to know where abouts is easier for you to go .

Also there is one to one training in your home , @Glenn covers this area . This can be tailored to your own gear, coffee, drinks as opposed to using whatever machines are at hand in the roasters / cafe. The later might be a better option of for you


----------



## DGB (Jan 7, 2017)

North London ideally but I can travel


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DGB said:


> North London ideally but I can travel


Pm @Glenn


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

Is this for home use? If it's for a business you should always pressure your coffee supplier to provide training.

If you're willing to travel and spend on it, I think the best course is probably the one run by Colonna & Smalls. Don't spend on the SCAE qualifications though unless you're having them paid for by work.

London School of Coffee offer quite a comprehensive list and the trainers are really friendly. Really suitable for home use.

I used to run one at City & Islington college. It was mostly aimed at persons who had received home use barista machines as gifts or were looking to get into it. Someone did take it over but I can't find it listed on their website any more though so it might be finished. Might be worth calling them though as it was cheap.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Hal.E.Lujah

Nothing to do with the thread, but I see in your signature that you have a Mazzer Luigi. I am not familiar with that model. What is it exactly?


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> @Hal.E.Lujah
> 
> Nothing to do with the thread, but I see in your signature that you have a Mazzer Luigi. I am not familiar with that model. What is it exactly?


Hah I wondered if anyone would read that. The Luigi name is attached to the end of 'Mazzer' on some of the older models, and this one is from the 90s. I believe it's the company name proper. It's a super jolly but as it's so old, I felt tacking on the Luigi would indicate this wasn't the flashier versions you can get now, and it has borderline broken burrs with dodgy bearings. It grinds so-so-so slowly. I'm keen to learn enough to fix it up!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@DGB Drop me a PM and I will reply with my prices and inclusions for training on your home machine and grinder.


----------

